
Chinese security guards use smart glasses to find people with coronavirus - ohjeez
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/03/26/ai-powered-smart-glasses-are-finding-people-with-coronavirus-in-china/
======
tomcooks
[Original article here is
better]([https://www.scmp.com/tech/gear/article/3077122/hangzhou-
park...](https://www.scmp.com/tech/gear/article/3077122/hangzhou-park-
security-uses-ai-powered-smart-glasses-detect-people-fever))

